# My 1st Clapton Coil Build



## Mario (28/10/14)

Hope you all like,mybe some tips.

*Build:
28 gauge Kanthal (straighten with drill) then wrapped with 32 gauge Kanthal
6 Wraps
@1.0 ohms
RDA=Magma*





Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## Riddle (28/10/14)

Neat coil. Looks great. How does she vape?


----------



## annemarievdh (28/10/14)

Stunning!! Wish I could do that 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

Spectacular coil art, well done. Enjoy.


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

Beautiful coil. Neat and tight. Very well done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSh1thappens (28/10/14)

Nice! this is my take on it  it's a fused Clapton, 32 gauge over two strands of 24 gauge, ID 2.4 mm. 0.33 ohms. Yours look more even than mine though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

MrSh1thappens said:


> Nice! this is my take on it  it's a fused Clapton, 32 gauge over two strands of 24 gauge, ID 2.4 mm. 0.33 ohms. Yours look more even than mine though.
> View attachment 14060


Wow, intricate coiling. Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrSh1thappens (28/10/14)

Andre said:


> Wow, intricate coiling. Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/


Thank you! Will do.


----------



## Yiannaki (28/10/14)

Mario said:


> Hope you all like,mybe some tips.
> 
> *Build:
> 28 gauge Kanthal (straighten with drill) then wrapped with 32 gauge Kanthal
> ...



That is one beautiful coil! 

How would you describe the experience of the vape it gives vs a simple 28g/26g micro coil?


----------



## free3dom (28/10/14)

Coil pr0n...just wow


----------



## Alex (28/10/14)

I see two coil masters, well done guys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (29/10/14)

MrSh1thappens said:


> Nice! this is my take on it  it's a fused Clapton, 32 gauge over two strands of 24 gauge, ID 2.4 mm. 0.33 ohms. Yours look more even than mine though.
> View attachment 14060



she looking sexy.....i need to try this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

Very nice coiling there @Mario and @MrSh1thappens

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ESH (29/10/14)

That is one stunning looking coil, how is the flavor on that?


----------



## Mario (29/10/14)

Thanks Boyz/Girlz
1.Vape @ 1.0ohms =Good
2.Throat Hit = Good
3.*FLAVOUR* *FLAVOUR FLAVOUR *is out of this world and a definite try to all you coil builders .
This way of building just went to the next level in my books.

BUT she is juice *HUNGRY * <<<You been warned!!

The wrapping was a  but I managed. Just focus and take your time.

@MrSh1thappens I tried doing the Fuse Clapton Coil this morning I failed...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (29/10/14)

i feel so inferior with my little micro coils...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Riaz (29/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i feel so inferior with my little micro coils...


dont worry @Metal Liz 

at the next vape meet we will build you a lekker coil 

remember how myself and @BhavZ built your pt coils at the last meet LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (29/10/14)

Coilporn - Awesome stuff guys.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrSh1thappens (29/10/14)

Alex said:


> I see two coil masters, well done guys.


Thank you Alex for the medal it looks so cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrSh1thappens (29/10/14)

Mario said:


> Thanks Boyz/Girlz
> 1.Vape @ 1.0ohms =Good
> 2.Throat Hit = Good
> 3.*FLAVOUR* *FLAVOUR FLAVOUR *is out of this world and a definite try to all you coil builders .
> ...



Mario, don't worry, just keep trying  i messed up a couple of times just with one coil haha, had to unwrap and rewrap many times! I haven't tried a normal Clapton yet, so I can't really say if there's a difference in flavor. One thing for sure, she drinks like a fish haha.


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

@MrSh1thappens thats a sick coil bud!! awesome coiling skill. well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrSh1thappens (29/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @MrSh1thappens thats a sick coil bud!! awesome coiling skill. well done


Thanks Marzuq


----------



## Mario (29/10/14)

@Alex thanks for the Medal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

MrSh1thappens said:


> Thank you Alex for the medal it looks so cool





Mario said:


> @Alex thanks for the Medal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (29/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i feel so inferior with my little micro coils...



You should see my coils - I take 'ugly coil' to the next level

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mario (29/10/14)

MrSh1thappens said:


> Mario, don't worry, just keep trying  i messed up a couple of times just with one coil haha, had to unwrap and rewrap many times! I haven't tried a normal Clapton yet, so I can't really say if there's a difference in flavor. One thing for sure, she drinks like a fish haha.


 
@MrSh1thappens how did you do those wraps, by hand or drill?


----------



## MrSh1thappens (29/10/14)

Mario said:


> @MrSh1thappens how did you do those wraps, by hand or drill?


Mario, I did it by hand cuz I don't have a drill haha (sat up from like 12 am to like 2 am trying to make it work), and you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

